
Ask HN: Is there any standalone RocksDB server? - xstartup
Having non existing C++ knowledge. I am looking for RocksDB server which can be consumed just like Redis.
======
welder
Cockroach uses RocksDB and can be consumed like Redis:

[https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/architecture/stora...](https://www.cockroachlabs.com/docs/stable/architecture/storage-
layer.html#rocksdb)

------
cozicoolmail
RocksDB is an embedded KV store, so unlike Redis it's not meant to be consumed
over the network. Facebook wrote it as a backend for MySQL (see MyRocks -
[http://myrocks.io/](http://myrocks.io/)).

Think of it more as a SQLite use case (which is an embedded database). Just
like SQLite, it has a variety of bindings (ex.
[https://github.com/evernym/python-rocksdb](https://github.com/evernym/python-
rocksdb) for Python bindings).

------
hotdox
You can use kyoto tycoon
[http://fallabs.com/kyototycoon/spex.html](http://fallabs.com/kyototycoon/spex.html)
. Kyoto tycoon is a http interface for another Key/Value storage kyoto
cabinet. There is way to put any other KV storage behind same
interface("Pluggable Database" section)

------
eb0la
Kafka streaming also uses RocksDB under the hood.

Try KSQL
([https://www.confluent.io/product/ksql/](https://www.confluent.io/product/ksql/)
) for a SQL-like interface to stream data from Kafka.

